# Was this cop crazy or what?



## alexusa (May 16, 2006)

hi, 

I had a bad incident with one of the craziest state tropper which I think exists
in MA. I have never been in any trouble in my adult life (39 years old) and
today I took my wife and my 10 year old daughter to see the flood problems 
near Andover. The cop asked me to get off the car because i was
parked on the break down lane and started screaming his mouth off.

I was very embaressed infront of my family and nicely asked him to 
calm down. He replied rudely to me to "shut up". I think he was
very unprofessional ... I wish i took his name down so i can report him
to his supervisor. I always had respect for cops but after this incident, 
I think some of them are just bunch of idiots who think they are better
than others. I just walked away but could he have arrested me for parking
on the break down lane and showing the flood water to my kid?

His argument was this is not safe but I wish he talked like a normal person. I hope i get
to meet him again so that i can report him to the attorny general. Is this
a normal behaviour by a cop? What is my rights?


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

I had a similar incident in South Carolina on I-95 outside of Florence. I went past a "Trooper" who had a car stopped. I went over into the passing lane to give him room. I was going 75mph in a posted 70 zone. I was in a Florida registered rental. He stopped me and in front of my wife and two boys (13 & 6) y/o at the time, asked me my "damn problem" I said excuse me and he told me to get out of the car. He proceeded to put his campaign hat up against mu forehead ACTUALLY touching me. I stepped back. He was screaming about the speed limit and I was trying to give him my credentials. He took them finally and told me I was a disgrace to the profession. That's when I lost it and told him if he was going to give me an f'ing ticket to do so. I advised the approx. 23y/o "Trooper" that I had more time on the toilet then he had on the job, asked him for his name and the name of his supervisor and what barracks he was out of. He went back to his car got on the cell phnoe and became very (more) agitated. He came back, handed me my lic and badge and told me to get the hell out of his State. I don't know how he treats the general public if he treats a brother officer like that. At our next stop just outside of Florence I called his barracks and had to leave a message for the boss. Needless to say I never recieved a retun call. Anyway, they're out there. Not alot of them, but they are out there.8O I think my advantage was 20 plus years on the job at the time.:baaa:



alexusa said:


> hi,
> 
> I had a bad incident with one of the craziest state tropper which I think exists
> in MA. I have never been in any trouble in my adult life (39 years old) and
> ...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You have the right not to be an asshat. You have the right not to do stupid things that put others in harms way. If you do not exercise these rights, you will get what you deserve (as evidenced by your little story). 

It's called a breakdown lane, not an "I'm a complete idiot parking on the side of the road to view a disaster with my family and potentially risk their lives as well as others while I waste a troopers time and distract him from his real job of maybe helping those caught in the flood" lane.

Unfortunately you have already bred, one can only hope the child isn't actually yours.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

> I just walked away but could he have arrested me for parking
> on the break down lane and showing the flood water to my kid?


You're a knucklehead, the breakdown lane is just that for breakdowns, not to stop and get on top of your car to show your kid a flood. And yes you could have been arrested for disorderly person, pulling over in a BDL to watch a flood and refusing to obey the officer on a highway.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

By the time that Trooper was explaining to you how dangerous it was to stop in the breakdown lane during the rain (or any other time) he had probably been through the schpiel twenty or thirty times. I am guessing he was not up for a debate with you on the validity of safety concerns.

Five thousand people die every year in breakdown lanes across the country. It is not safe, ever. Perhaps you did not notice vehicles passing you three feet away (or less) in excess of 60 mph. If just one of them had hydroplaned, or bent over to change the radio, or turned to look at the flood, you may not have been here to type your complaint.

In the future, should your vehicle breakdown on the highway, and you must stop, pull as far off the road as possible. You will most likely be calling a tow truck anyway...

It is unfotunate that you felt embarrassed, however, perhaps the experience will leave a lasting impression, and you (your family) will not become an unfortunate statistic. I am sure you would have been far more embarrassed if something had happened to your family, and please believe that was a definite possiblity.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2006)

That's right boy, you tell them. Hopefully they'll blow your face apart with a 9mm the next time he see's you. 

I really want a license to kill stupid people, ya na'mean?


----------



## alexusa (May 16, 2006)

Axel Foley said:


> That's right boy, you tell them. Hopefully they'll blow your face apart with a 9mm the next time he see's you.
> 
> I really want a license to kill stupid people, ya na'mean?


Well, I give you the licence. And Believe me you should shoot yourself
first because you are the real idiot.

Also SOT_II, I realized at the time I made the mistake and told 
the stupid officer that I am sorry. He has no rights to treat
anyone like that. If i did break the law, just give the freaking ticket. 
Who the hell do you think you are ! I am not a school child. Remember,
NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW. We live in USA and not in IRAQ>

PS. I was not the only one in the break down lane. They were 20 cars and
I happen to be the last car in the row. Anyways, next time this 
happens, I will get all the information and will file a civil claim. Lets see
how any of you Rambos behave in the real court.


----------



## alexusa (May 16, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> Well, if no one is above the law...
> 
> STAY THE HELL OUT OF THE BREAKDOWN LANE, LOSER!


Hey MR Loser

Thanks for signing your name in the last post so I can add
"Mr" to it.

I will stay out of the BDL! but you and the others in here get a life .
GO bacK to school if you have to . 
because you are disgrace to the humanity . If you do not know how to talk don;t say anything. keep it shot.

Alex.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

The reason why I took this job is becuase I know I am a disgrace to humanity. People should be able to do whatever they want, whenever they want. I want to be that little earwig that pinches people like you every once in a while. Did you really expect to rally the troops by posting a story like that on a police web site?


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Hey MR Loser
> 
> Thanks for signing your name in the last post so I can add
> "Mr" to it.
> ...


Sheesh..nothing like gratitude...next time I scrape up some dope who got whacked in the BDL, I'll wonder if his last thought was "I wish someone would have told me this is not the sightseeing lane". Maybe next time you want to sh*t on the police, you should go to a NON-police website, too.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Actually it seems like you are. You are an "adult male", older than I and are acting like a Ms Polly Prissypants because you got called out for doing something stupid in front of your kid. Learn the lesson and move on. If I was dumb enough to do the same thing you did, and I saw the Trooper, telling the the 19 other cars in front of me to get out of the breakdown lane, I would take the hint by maybe car 2 that I shouldn't be there and by the time he looked up, I would have been in my car and on my way.
What's beautiful is that your kid learned exactly what kind of man you are, which doesn't seem to be much of one.



alexusa said:


> I am not a school child.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

I had tried to be patient with you. You have proven that was unwarranted. The Trooper was perfectly correct in getting you to move. Otherwise you would still be there today arguing your stupid point. 


> Also SOT_II, I realized at the time I made the mistake and told
> the stupid officer that I am sorry.


"stupid officer", Jeezes, you are just looking for a fight.



> just give the freaking ticket.


It was arrestable. Too bad he was too busy to lock your dumb ass up.



> Remember,NO ONE IS ABOVE THE LAW


Including you.



> They were 20 cars and I happen to be the last car in the row.


You are slow if you didn't catch on after the first 19 cars left.



> I will get all the information and will file a civil claim


 .

Uh, for what? Never mind. Now your a goddamn lawyer on top of everything. Maybe you should have gone to work instead of sightseeing. Or was Chuck E Cheeze closed that day?

:up_yours:


----------



## alexusa (May 16, 2006)

no$.10 said:


> I had tried to be patient with you. You have proven that was unwarranted. The Trooper was perfectly correct in getting you to move. Otherwise you would still be there today arguing your stupid point.
> 
> It looks like you and some others in here do not get the point. No wonder
> our education system is so bad. There are so many dumb people in
> ...


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

alexusa said:


> GO bacK to school if you have to .
> because you are disgrace to the humanity . If you do not know how to talk don;t say anything. keep it shot.
> 
> Alex.


:L::L::L:
Seems to me if i was telling people to "go back to school" i might correct the grammer and typos in my post.

HAHAHA


----------



## alexusa (May 16, 2006)

jasonbr said:


> :L::L::L:
> Seems to me if i was telling people to "go back to school" i might correct the grammer and typos in my post.
> 
> HAHAHA


-----------------

finally some one with sense of humour.

hahaha ,. u are right. I should go back too ... I guess i was too upset .

hey guys and ladies, dunkin donuts on me. :85565:


----------



## akman75 (May 10, 2006)

alexusa said:


> -----------------
> 
> finally some one with sense of humour.
> 
> ...


Are you bipolar? This point was already addressed to you about 8 posts ago. I know, you have a selective memory. Its ok. c:


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Sir, feel free to commute to my community i'd be happy to treat you free of charge to a lumber shampoo. Enjoy your evening, nit.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

God, it's good to be back!!!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Previously you stated,
"The cop asked me to get off the car because i was parked on the break down lane and started screaming his mouth off."

Now you state this, please at least get your own damn story straight.


alexusa said:


> I was not arguing with the cop. He asked me to
> step out of the car while I was sitting in the car and I was ready to drive
> away. After I got out of the car, he started insulting me.


----------



## coppah914 (Dec 7, 2004)

I'll take the dunkin donuts............light 1 sugar. We can sip coffe and go watch a flood, you bring the coffee, I'll bring the children.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmmmmm, same storm, different state....

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14459

I wonder if he was parked, checking out the flood waters rise.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> By the time that Trooper was explaining to you how dangerous it was to stop in the breakdown lane during the rain (or any other time) he had probably been through the schpiel twenty or thirty times. I am guessing he was not up for a debate with you on the validity of safety concerns.
> 
> Five thousand people die every year in breakdown lanes across the country. It is not safe, ever. Perhaps you did not notice vehicles passing you three feet away (or less) in excess of 60 mph. If just one of them had hydroplaned, or bent over to change the radio, or turned to look at the flood, you may not have been here to type your complaint.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. However due to the flooding situations, etc. The Trooper might have been working overtime, details, etc. to assist with the operation. He could have been just driving back home or to the barracks after a long day. Idiots drive in the breakdown lane all the time illegally.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

And the last thing the Trooper needed was a big mouth liberal puke to ruin his morning commute.


----------

